# [RISOLTO] [AMD64] Temperatura alta

## Gr3yFox

La temperatura interna pare essere davvero troppo alta: a riposo se non aumento la velocità delle ventole del case raggiungo anche i 53°C quando sono praticamente in idle, mentre su winxp normalmente la temperatura di idle non supera i 42-43°C.

Se potesse servire ho seguito il tutorial sulla wiki per far funzionare il cool'n'quiet, ma francamente non so se dipenda da quello, non ci avevo fatto caso prima.

Cosa può essere che alza così tanto la temperatura?

----------

## u238

beh.. può dipendere da diverse cose.. cmq 53 gradi non mi sembra 1 temperatura da allarmarsi.. o sbaglio?  :Neutral: 

----------

## thewally

 *u238 wrote:*   

> beh.. può dipendere da diverse cose.. cmq 53 gradi non mi sembra 1 temperatura da allarmarsi.. o sbaglio? 

 

Beh, a seconda della ventilazione del case, è un pò anormale.

In questo caso, sicuramente, visto la diversità con XP.

Hai dato una controllata ai messaggi del kernel?

Puoi farlo comodamente con:

```

# dmesg | less

```

Cerca qualcosa su cool'n'quiet   :Wink: 

A mali estremi te la puoi cavare utilizzando "ondemand" come scaling governor.

----------

## Gr3yFox

```
powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.0)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x8 (1350 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xc (1250 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xe, vid 0x8
```

Questo direi che sia il pezzo più  interessante del dmesg, mi sembra tutto a posto.

Eppure la frequenza del processore rimane al minimo quando non lavora, come è possibile che la temperatura salga così tanto?

Come faccio ad impostare ondemand come governor?

----------

## thewally

Se la frequenza è al minimo nei momenti di idle, allora hai, per forza, uno scaling governor in attività, sicuramente non quello performance.

Per sapere quale stai utilizzando:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Questo ti dice quello della prima cpu, ma per l'altra dovrebbe essere lo stesso.   :Wink: 

Puoi verificarlo eseguento lo stesso comando, dopo aver sostituito cpu1 a cpu0

----------

## federico

Il nostro portatile amd64 raggiunge normalmente sugli 80... Pagherei oro per avere 53  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Se la temperatura ambientale si aggira su 20 gradi mi pare una cosa abbatanza normale.

----------

## X-Drum

 *u238 wrote:*   

> beh.. può dipendere da diverse cose.. cmq 53 gradi non mi sembra 1 temperatura da allarmarsi.. o sbaglio? 

 

in questa stagione per un Amd64 mi pare normale

----------

## Gr3yFox

Hum, dunque forse potrebbe essere la stagione. Ottima osservazione, terrò d'occhio le temperature anche su windows, non ci avevo pensato  :Razz: .

Il fatto è che era da un po' che non avviavo winzozz, e l'ultima volta probabilmente la temperatura era ancora più bassa che adesso.

Per quanto riguarda il governor è lo stesso per tutte e due le cpu, powersave. C'è un file di configurazione speciale che indica quali cpu sono soggette alle stesse configurazioni della cpu0.

Controllo un po' la temperatura anche su winzozz e domani vi so dire.

----------

## ^Stefano^

il mio amd64 3000+ overcloccato a 3200+ non supera i 30° a riposo e i 38 al 100% di uso. sono su un fisso con un dissipatore in rame e 2 ventole; una frontale nel pannello del case che immette aria, una posteriore che estrae aria calda dall'interno. a parere mio, vista appunto la diversità di temperature con win xp, c'è un problema. a meno che quando usi windows stai in frigo e quando usi linux stai in forno...ma non credo vero?!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

hai provato a disattivare il cool'n'quiet dal bios e vedere cosa succede? cosa usi per monitorare le temperature? io ho compilato lm_sensor nel kernel, avendo il chip sulla mobo, e lo interfaccio a gkrellm2. le temperature di lm_sensor sono uguali a quelle di 3 programmi windows e a quelle del bios.

p.s.= qualche riga sulla tua configurazione hardware la potresti anche fare eh....sai magari io ho scritto questo post, e tu mi rispondi che hai un super athlon fx 64bit con 800mhz di overclock. facci sapere processore, main board, ram, sistema di raffreddamento e cosa usi per monitorare le temperature sia su windows che su linux.

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il nostro portatile amd64 raggiunge normalmente sugli 80... Pagherei oro per avere 53 

 

Hai voluto un 64bit sul portatile....   :Laughing: 

 *  wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il governor è lo stesso per tutte e due le cpu, powersave. C'è un file di configurazione speciale che indica quali cpu sono soggette alle stesse configurazioni della cpu0. 

 

IMHO, è inutile tenere powersave su un fisso... non hai "necessità di batteria"...

----------

## Gr3yFox

Io non ho messo powesave, era solo l'opzione predefinita che non ho ancora cambiato.

Appena ho tempo faccio qualche prova, al momento purtroppo non posso. Comunque posso dirvi l'hardware:

Athlon64 X2 4200+ (niente overclock, funziona già benone così   :Cool:  )

Asus A8N-E con chipset nForce4 Ultra

1 Gb pc3200

Raffreddamento con 11 ventole, di cui 4 del case e 2 dell'alimentatore

Per la temperatura niente sensori del chipset, uso una più comoda unità di controllo con sonda

----------

## u238

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Il nostro portatile amd64 raggiunge normalmente sugli 80... Pagherei oro per avere 53  
> 
> Hai voluto un 64bit sul portatile....  
> 
> 

 

non vedo il problema se è stabile..  :Rolling Eyes: 

e sinceramente non vedo neanche il problema che scaldi 1 pò D+ sotto linux.. mah.. a me basta che vada bene e che sia stabile  :Razz:  sinceramente non ci ho mai fatto caso  :Razz: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Io non ho messo powesave, era solo l'opzione predefinita che non ho ancora cambiato.
> 
> Appena ho tempo faccio qualche prova, al momento purtroppo non posso. Comunque posso dirvi l'hardware:
> 
> Athlon64 X2 4200+ (niente overclock, funziona già benone così   )
> ...

 

accidenti che super pc   :Shocked: 

ma bando alle ciancie; in cosa consiste questa "unità di controllo con sonda"? è hardware (tipo i sensori che si trovano su molti case) o funziona con dei driver? nel secondo caso potrebbe essere che quelli per linux abbiano un po di problemi. perchè non provi lm_sensor? la tua scheda madre dovrebbe avere un chipset winbond, supportato da lm_sensor. lm_sensor e l'hardware monitoring io li ho compilati built-in nel kernel. anche mettendo in conto che linux possa avviare qualcosa in più di windows, che tu possa avere trasparenze o altre cose che vanno, 10° in idle di differenza sono tanti. o windows o linux sbagliano il rilevamento. il bios che temperatura ti dice?

 *u238 wrote:*   

> sinceramente non vedo neanche il problema che scaldi 1 pò D+ sotto linux

 

qua non tratta di 1°/3°, si tratta che windows segna 43° e linux 53°.

è come dire che windows vede il tuo hdd da 120gb e linux da 100gb. secondo te c'è un problema, in uno dei due sistemi, o ti basta che l'hdd funzioni? tra l'altro gli athlon64 dovrebbero scaldare decisamente meno dei loro predecessori a 32bit; quindi secondo me non è windows che sbaglia. vorrei capire bene cosa accade perchè io sono sempre stato un fanatico delle temperature   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raffreddamento con 11 ventole, di cui 4 del case e 2 dell'alimentatore
> 
> 

 

omg!!! non oso immaginare che terrificante rumore possano generare 11 ventole

(dipende dalle ventole ovvio :9 ) 

beh io ne ho 2x120,1 gpu,1 cpu, 2 psu e credimi bastano anche perche' ho speso

un patrimonio.....

maledette ventole 5up3r l337 own453 pr0  :Smile: 

ovviamente il ventolame aiuta se montato correttamente ma se stiamo parlando

di un laptop la situazione cambia...posso suggerire una cosa del tipo sollevalo dalla

scrivania posteriormente con 2 libri (o comprati una 5up3r l337 own453 pr0 basetta da laptop  :Smile:  )

----------

## federico

 *u238 wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   Il nostro portatile amd64 raggiunge normalmente sugli 80... Pagherei oro per avere 53  Hai voluto un 64bit sul portatile....  
> 
>  
> 
> non vedo il problema se è stabile.. 
> ...

 

Si e' la mia stessa filosofia...

----------

## u238

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *u238 wrote:*   sinceramente non vedo neanche il problema che scaldi 1 pò D+ sotto linux 
> 
> qua non tratta di 1°/3°, si tratta che windows segna 43° e linux 53°.
> ...

 

Ah si, beh... hai ragione... è proprio la stessa cosa.. eh... mh.. certamente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

ok dai scherzavo, ognuno ha le sue manie..  :Wink: 

----------

## Gr3yFox

Grazie ^Stefano^ per la tua considerazione del mio pc  :Smile: 

Per  chiarire la sonda è hardware, con unità di controllo sul case, quindi nessun problema di temperatura segnata scorrettamente.

[OT]Per quanto riguarda le 11 ventole non fanno nemmeno troppo casino, sono abbastanza silenziose[/OT]

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raffreddamento con 11 ventole, di cui 4 del case e 2 dell'alimentatore
> 
> Per la temperatura niente sensori del chipset, uso una più comoda unità di controllo con sonda

 

Questo dovevi dirlo prima.

Se hai un oggetto così complesso, è altamente probabile che sia scorretta la rilevazione su windows, non quella su linux.

In fondo si tratta di valori accettabili.

Non hai citato, invece, i valori sotto stress.

----------

## Gr3yFox

??

Non ho capito cosa c'entri la rilevazione scorretta da windows quando non uso sensori comandati via software. La temperatura è mostrata dall'unità di controllo montata sul case, ed è indipendente dal sistema operativo, perchè usa una sonda sua. Non penso possa essere un errore del sistema operativo.

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> La temperatura è mostrata dall'unità di controllo montata sul case, ed è indipendente dal sistema operativ

 

Scusa. Ho sbagliato.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Figurati, non c'è nulla di cui scusarsi, volevo solo cercare di capire la tua osservazione  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *u238 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah si, beh... hai ragione... è proprio la stessa cosa.. eh... mh.. certamente...  
> 
> 

 

é un paragone....non puoi dirmi che non ci sono problemi quando su un sistema una cosa è vista diversamente da un altro. se un hdd è 120gb lo è e basta. se la ram è da 1gb lo è basta. l'unica differenza è che in questi due casi si vede subito quale sistema sbaglia, sulle temperature invece....

però un problema c'è lo stesso, come ripeto si parla di 10° di differenza _in idle_.

ad ogni modo io ripeto quello che ho già detto; se ti interessa sapere su che sistema sta il problema, installa aida32 (ora everest) su windows e compila lm_sensor su linux.

per curiosità, questa sonda dove va a posizionarsi? dovrebbe essere inserita dentro lo zoccolo del processore giusto? oppure è inserita tra dissipatore e processore?

----------

## federico

[quote="^Stefano^"] *u238 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah si, beh... hai ragione... è proprio la stessa cosa.. eh... mh.. certamente...  
> 
> 

 

é un paragone....non puoi dirmi che non ci sono problemi quando su un sistema una cosa è vista diversamente da un altro. se un hdd è 120gb lo è e basta. se la ram è da 1gb lo è basta. l'unica differenza è che in questi due casi si vede subito quale sistema sbaglia, sulle temperature invece....

[quote]

Se mi permetti e' un paragone che non centra niente.

Se hai un disco da 100 giga hai fisicamente dentro 100 giga e di quello ne sei sicuro.

Se windows ti dice che hai 10 gradi e linux ti dice che ne hai 20, uno dei due sbaglia, ma stabilire quale prima di tutto non e' cosi' semplice. In secondo luogo e' una misurazione errata, di gradi probabilmente ne avrai sempre 10 o sempre 20, solo che uno dei due legge male, ma tu non hai perso alcuna potenzialita' della tua macchina.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Stefano, non ho ancora messo lm_sensor su linux, ma da win ho un tool di monitoraggio della asus che mi da in idle 30°C alla CPU e 33°C alla mobo. La cosa è piuttosto strana quando la sonda del controller sul case marca 40°C... A sto punto dovrò andare un po' a vedere dove sia posizionata, perchè francamente non me lo ricordo  :Razz: . Comunque sia teoricamente da quanto ne so dovrebbe essere posizionata nello zoccolo.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se mi permetti e' un paragone che non centra niente.
> 
> Se hai un disco da 100 giga hai fisicamente dentro 100 giga e di quello ne sei sicuro.
> ...

 

Forse non avete inteso il senso del paragone: u238 ha detto che secondo lui non è un problema se un sistema misura 10° in meno dell'altro. L'importante è che funzioni tutto.

Io, ho risposto che il problema c'è eccome. inoltre gli ho detto, risponderesti che non c'è problema neanche se in un hdd da 120gb un sistema a confronto di un altro te ne cavasse 10? tanto funziona lo stesso eh?!.

questo era il senso del paragone. Il problema c'è e basta, poi che tutto vada è un conto. avrei inteso diversamente una risposta "cosa te ne frega delle temeprature; tutto va!" Chiarito questo, il fatto che secondo me non sia windows a sbagliare lo posso cancellare, e ti do ragione anche quando dici che non è facile capire quale sistema misura giusto. ma l'ho scritto prima di sapere cosa usava per le temperature.

oggi, dopo aver letto gli aggiornamenti; dico che la sonda probabilmente è posizionata o male, oppure legge in un posto più caldo di quello dove legge il tool della asus. rimane un mistero però come mai avviando linux la sonda misuri 10° in più.... 

io continuo a proporre di compilare lm_sensor e leggerlo su gkrellm2, poi fai il paragone con il tool della asus. anche io uso una asus e il programma dovrebbe essere lo stesso; a me non da problemi, va di pari passo con lm_sensor.

ma la sonda l'hai montata tu? che case hai? io ho un enermax che ha una sonda uguale e ti posso assicurare che a seconda di dove è montata, può indicare temperature molto diverse da un software. potrebbe essere comunque che linux, (vado per esclusione), gestisca male il cool'n'quiet, gestisca male la velocità delle ventole o la frequenza del processore, e per questo la temperatura cresce. facendo la prova senza cool'n'quiet e roba varia e con un software dovremo riuscire a capirlo in fretta.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Sto compilando i moduli del kernel per supportare lm_sensors. Nella sezione Hardware Monitoring support, quale driver specifico hai scelto? Non trovo quale inseire avendo una A8N-E.

Per quanto riguarda il sensore del case, io ho un thermaltake ma propriamente non so ancora dove sia bene posizionata la sonda visto che non ho montato io il pc. Purtroppo l'università mi prende abbastanza e fin'ora non ho avuto ne il tempo ne la forza per mettermi a smontare  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Devi aprire il tuo case e guardare sulla main board se hai un chippettino windbond o winbond, non ricordo bene come si scrive. o comunque un altro sensore presente nella lista di hardware monitoring.

praticamente nel kernel devi compilare I2C inserendo il supporto per il chipset della tua scheda madre, poi in hardware monitoring devi fare come scritto sopra.

----------

## cloc3

 *Gr3yFox wrote:*   

> Sto compilando i moduli del kernel per supportare lm_sensors. Nella sezione Hardware Monitoring support, quale driver specifico hai scelto? Non trovo quale inseire avendo una A8N-E.
> 
> 

 

Compilali tutti provvisoriamente come modulo.

Poi, `sensors-detect` dovrebbe guidarti nella ricerca del tuo chip.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Fatto. Allora, visto che mostrara gkrellm è un po' scomodo posto il risultato del comando "sensors":

```
it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.14 V  (min =  +1.42 V, max =  +1.57 V)   ALARM

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +2.61 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +6.66 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.46 V)   ALARM

+5V:       +5.08 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)   

-12V:      -3.92 V  (min = -12.63 V, max = -11.41 V)   ALARM

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min =  -5.26 V, max =  -4.77 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +5.05 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)   

VBat:      +3.09 V

fan1:     3443 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3013 RPM, div = 8)          

fan3:     5818 RPM  (min = 3013 RPM, div = 8)          

M/B Temp:    +30°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +40°C)   sensor = thermistor   

CPU Temp:    +33°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:       +26°C  (low  =   +15°C, high =   +45°C)   sensor = thermistor
```

----------

## ^Stefano^

perfetto, la penultima riga è quella che ti interessa; confrontala con il tool della asus e con un altro programma per windows, per sicurezza. puoi scegliere tra cpuz, everest (ex aida32) o sandra. io consiglio everest, anche perchè ti da un botto di informazioni utili...  :Very Happy: 

ovviamente quando fai il confronto il pc deve essere in idle o al massimo del carico su entrambi i sistemi.

se le temperature via software coincidono allora il problema è, forse, la sonda. ma una volta che hai la misurazione via software sei apposto.

per avere più info potresti mandare una email ai tecnici thermaltake e chiedere spiegazioni. forse loro sanno anche dirti l'esatta posizione della sonda.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Ho controllato, direi che coincidono quasi perfettamente... a questo punto l'interrogativo diventa: dove è posizionata sta sonda?

Comunque sia ormai visto che cpu e mobo a quanto pare sono salve e l'incremento non le interessa, posso considerarmi soddisfatto così e procedere per i fatti miei a vedere dove sia posizionata la sonda del case.

Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

 *federico wrote:*   

> In secondo luogo e' una misurazione errata, di gradi probabilmente ne avrai sempre 10 o sempre 20, solo che uno dei due legge male, ma tu non hai perso alcuna potenzialita' della tua macchina.

 

Proprio quello che intendevo  :Wink: 

----------

